# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

An Example of How to Deconstruct a Hip-Hop Song, A Musical Analysis. (Or How I Learned Everything from the Beastie Boys).

To demonstrate to the folks on TC on how I plan to break down hip-hop albums here over the next few months using quasi-scientific methodologies, I will demonstrate by using a song that isn't going to be officially on my listening list.

I will use Big Pun featuring Joe's song "Still Not a Player."


----------

